# Slimy film after removing from brine



## la122685 (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys I am very new to this smoking stuff but loving it so far!  I have a WSM 22.5"  as was recommended to me by a friend.  

Well this is my 3rd shot at doing bacon and my first try curing it in a brine.  I used POPS BRINE.  As the title states when I pulled the bacon from the brine, there was a clear slimy substance that was on the bacon.  There was no foul odor and the color of the bacon looked fine to me.  Just curious if this is normal or should I just not risk it and toss it?  Interested in your opinions.  I am looking to smoke it Wednesday morning if I do go ahead and smoke it.  Thanks in advance for your input.  

Here is a couple of pics of my first ever bacon that I did a couple of months ago.













20140222_163129_zpsgfjb8pdf.jpg



__ la122685
__ May 26, 2014


















20140222_155815_zpswlmvnk1b.jpg



__ la122685
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## foamheart (May 26, 2014)

I think what you have is called, "Roping". I had it happen once also.  Just wash it off and go ahead with your smoke.

You'll be Ok.


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

Chances are good that it's fine. You said it smelled ok & color was good - do you have any pics of the belly you are talking about? How long was it in the brine & did you keep it at fridge temp? It sounds like your brine was just starting to get "ropey" - it's a common thing. Salt drawing out protein from the meat can make slime too. If it was mine & was cured the whole way through I would rinse it off, maybe give it a quick vinegar wipe, form a pellicle & cold smoke it...


----------



## venture (May 26, 2014)

If you followed the drill you are good to go.

I have heard of this before.

Smoke it and send me any that you think must be discarded.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 26, 2014)

Yep all good! Rinse form the pellicle and get to Smokin! Last picnic I did had fuzzy stuff floating on top of the brine. Thought I'd need pitch the whole thing. PM'd pops and said all was good if it smelt good. Dumped the brine replaced with new and finished the brining time. Turned out a great ham!


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Chances are good that it's fine. You said it smelled ok & color was good - do you have any pics of the belly you are talking about? How long was it in the brine & did you keep it at fridge temp? It sounds like your brine was just starting to get "ropey" - it's a common thing. Salt drawing out protein from the meat can make slime too. If it was mine & was cured the whole way through I would rinse it off, maybe give it a quick vinegar wipe, form a pellicle & cold smoke it...


No I don't have a pic. I can get one later today after I get home from work.  I kept it in my fridge, not sure of the temp though, Ill have too check...   It was in the brine for about 20 days.  Was only planning on doing max 14 days, but my work schedule screwed that up!   I did wipe it down and it is back in the fridge to form a pellicle.  


Venture said:


> If you followed the drill you are good to go.
> 
> I have heard of this before.
> 
> ...


I'm sure my family would not appreciate that! LOL.  Hell I barely get to have any and I do all the work. 

Thanks for the info guys, greatly appreciated!


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> No I don't have a pic. I can get one later today after I get home from work.  I kept it in my fridge, not sure of the temp though, Ill have too check...   It was in the brine for about 20 days.  Was only planning on doing max 14 days, but my work schedule screwed that up!   I did wipe it down and it is back in the fridge to form a pellicle.


That's ok I just wanted to make sure it was at fridge temp & not just sitting in your basement or something - & 20 days in the brine is fine. You should be safe & good to go man


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> That's ok I just wanted to make sure it was at fridge temp & not just sitting in your basement or something - & 20 days in the brine is fine. You should be safe & good to go man


sweet!  I will post up some pics after the smoke... I have never cold smoked... I have a AMNPS tube, is that all I would need to light?  Or would I need to burn a minimal amount of charcoal?


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> sweet!  I will post up some pics after the smoke... I have never cold smoked... I have a AMNPS tube, is that all I would need to light?  Or would I need to burn a minimal amount of charcoal?


Nope the AMNPS is all you need to light - you can cold smoke in a cardboard box with it if that's all you had available! Cold smoking is adding smoke at lower temps without heat - you can make great smoked cheese with your tube as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but I'd say it might be hard to pull off a true cold smoke in Florida this time of year...


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Nope the AMNPS is all you need to light - you can cold smoke in a cardboard box with it if that's all you had available! Cold smoking is adding smoke at lower temps without heat - you can make great smoked cheese with your tube as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.  Imma give that a try, I was unhappy with how my last bacon turned out... I couldnt keep the temps low enough... I think just to much damn wind off the lake that day.

I have been wanting to smoke some cheese.  I know its difficult down here, but I have seen people throw jugs of frozen water into the smoker at the same time so maybe that'll 

be one way to go.


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> sweet.  Imma give that a try, I was unhappy with how my last bacon turned out... I couldnt keep the temps low enough... I think just to much damn wind off the lake that day.
> 
> I have been wanting to smoke some cheese.  I know its difficult down here, but I have seen people throw jugs of frozen water into the smoker at the same time so maybe that'll
> 
> be one way to go.


Yup I cold smoke all my bacon - I like it much better that way myself... Any questions when you go to smoke yours feel free to shoot me a PM...


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yup I cold smoke all my bacon - I like it much better that way myself... Any questions when you go to smoke yours feel free to shoot me a PM...


Ur the man thanks dude.  One question right I have now is how long do u normally cold smoke ur bacon for?


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> Ur the man thanks dude.  One question right I have now is how long do u normally cold smoke ur bacon for?


I smoke it for as long as the AMNPS burns on a full load of pellets - usually about 12 hours - then rest it in the fridge overnight. The next day I do the same thing & if it has good color I usually stop - if not I repeat. This is the color I shoot for...













PICT0087.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014





           













PICT0090.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 17, 2014






Once it's done smoking I wrap it & let it rest in the fridge for 2 - 3 days before I slice it. The wait makes a big difference in the bacon


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> I smoke it for as long as the AMNPS burns on a full load of chips - usually about 12 hours - then rest it in the fridge overnight. The next day I do the same thing & if it has good color I usually stop - if not I repeat. This is the color I shoot for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have the 12" tube, full I believe it gives off about 4 hours of smoking... I will try that and c what kinda color I come up with.  Thanks again dude!


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> wow that looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I meant to say pellets - not chips - in my earlier post. Getting tired lol. You probably won't get much color in 4 hours so you will probably have to refill a time or 2 & see.

You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Here is a thread I did on it if it helps any...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160843/belly-tying-up-the-smoker-as-it-becomes-bacon


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that's what u meant.  Hell I'm wondering y anyone is up at this time... Shit I'm only up cuz I am at work lol.   I will do several tubes on Wednesday and c what happens.  Maybe do it again the next day as well. I will look into that thread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2014)

Cold/cool smoking is great but depending on your taste, does not put a lot of flavor on the meat in less than 10 hours or so. There are guys here that smoke 6 to 12 hours a day for 3 to 7 days. Toss the bacon in the refer, wrapped well, between smokes, you don't want everything in the refer tasting smokey...JJ


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cold/cool smoking is great but depending on your taste, does not put a lot of flavor on the meat in less than 10 hours or so. There are guys here that smoke 6 to 12 hours a day for 3 to 7 days. Toss the bacon in the refer, wrapped well, between smokes, you don't want everything in the refer tasting smokey...JJ


Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.  Worse case is I don't dig it and I have to make another batch......


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2014)

la122685 said:


> Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.  Worse case is I don't dig it and I have to make another batch......


You are welcome. Try putting one or two tube loads on the Bacon, then rest in the refer over night. Next morning, fry off and sample a couple slices with breakfast, exercise caution here too easy to lose control. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If the flavor is good, you are done. If not, put some more smoke on it. Keep track of what you do, temps etc, so the results are repeatable...JJ


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You are welcome. Try putting one or two tube loads on the Bacon, then rest in the refer over night. Next morning, fry off and sample a couple slices with breakfast, exercise caution here too easy to lose control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea!  This is what I will do.


----------



## la122685 (May 27, 2014)

Here is the bacon out of the brine and in the fridge













20140527_213944_zpsqntg8kbv.jpg



__ la122685
__ May 27, 2014


















20140527_213958_zpseas9mnmy.jpg



__ la122685
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

Looks like a nice thick piece of belly


----------



## la122685 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finished!  Cold smoked for about 12 hours let it rest for 3 days and had some yesterday.  It was amazing!  Thanks for the tips guys.













20140529_153644_zpszmabwbs1.jpg



__ la122685
__ Jun 2, 2014


















20140601_150810_zps3qtiamxj.jpg



__ la122685
__ Jun 2, 2014


















20140601_151659_zps6flr2hcg.jpg



__ la122685
__ Jun 2, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just curious how it cooked up for you? A nice out of the frying pan pic, would be nice


----------



## la122685 (Jun 8, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Just curious how it cooked up for you? A nice out of the frying pan pic, would be nice


There's a pic right above ur post of it out of the frying pan...  Is it not coming up for u?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 8, 2014)

la122685 said:


> There's a pic right above ur post of it out of the frying pan...  Is it not coming up for u?


ahh, the bacon on the paper towel... oh boy, don't know how I missed that? 

looks fantastic. I'm going to try my hand as well


----------

